# Free Linux Course



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

Rs. 1.5 lakh Linux course to be available for free online this summer Software | Softwares | ThinkDigit News



> The Linux Foundation has announced that it will be providing access to an “Introduction to Linux” course for free through edX, an e-learning website backed by Harvard and MIT. The course which will go live this summer, usually costs $2,400 (Rs. 1.46 lakhs) but will be made accessible for free to anyone with an Internet connection. The primary objective behind this decision, according to the Executive Director of the Linux Foundation, Jim Zemlin, is to “advance Linux and that includes ensuring we have a talent pool of Linux professionals.”



So, should I go for it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2014)

Any reason not to go for it?


----------



## snap (Mar 10, 2014)

*www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621 is this the one? and what is the minimum fee required for verified certificate?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2014)

snap said:


> *www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621 is this the one? and what is the minimum fee required for verified certificate?



$250 is required for a verified certificate. But if you can't shell that you can apply for "free honor code certificate of achievement".
I applied. Its to be started at just at the right time. 3rd quarter of this year.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 10, 2014)

From the website posted by snap



> School: LinuxFoundationX
> Course Code: LFS101x
> Classes Start: 3rd Quarter 2014
> Estimated effort: Most users will find that thoroughly covering the material will take anywhere from 40 to 60 hours



3rd quarter, between July-September.


----------



## snap (Mar 10, 2014)

is the course visual? like online classes, more info would be useful


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2014)

snap said:


> is the course visual? like online classes, more info would be useful



For more info you need to read more. 
*www.edx.org/student-faq


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

oh so have to watch some videos and read up some books they give, how about the exams?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ They have automated graders for their exams or have staff check out problem set. MIT's 6.00X(Intro to CS using Python) has automatic graders for Problem Sets. Whereas, Harvard's CS50x has course staff check out your code after you submit your code and grades are assigned.



snap said:


> is the course visual? like online classes, more info would be useful



Yeah, videos will be uploaded every week with other course material which you can download or stream.


----------



## snap (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks @techfreak will register for sure


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> $250 is required for a verified certificate. But if you can't shell that you can apply for "free honor code certificate of achievement".
> I applied. Its to be started at just at the right time. 3rd quarter of this year.


So, what was the reason you gave for not opting for paid certificate??


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> So, what was the reason you gave for not opting for paid certificate??



Write what is correct.
I just wrote its expensive for me at that moment. But I will sure like to help participate in open source projects or Ubuntu's development when I get trained enough.


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 16, 2014)

my registration link has not yet reached ... i dont know why.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone actually completed this course?

Completed it a while back. Although it was pretty easy, it will give people with no prior experience of Linux a good start.


----------



## snap (Sep 16, 2014)

Forgot about this :\


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2014)

couldn't start 
came up with some other study related stuff


----------



## Vyom (Dec 16, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone actually completed this course?
> 
> Completed it a while back. Although it was pretty easy, it will give people with no prior experience of Linux a good start.





snap said:


> Forgot about this :\





SaiyanGoku said:


> couldn't start
> came up with some other study related stuff





ChristyChinn said:


> For free Linux course you can take help of online educational videos and online study materials and books available in various sites, if you are able to learn it yourself then you don't need to join any class for this.



Even I couldn't complete the course, but don't you guys worry, for version 2 of this Linux course will start from next month! 
And this new version is version 1 fixed! 

Register here: *www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2


----------



## snap (Dec 17, 2014)

haha thanks for reminding [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## Shah (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] for the link, I'm enrolling too.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Anyone actually completed this course?
> 
> Completed it a while back. Although it was pretty easy, it will give people with no prior experience of Linux a good start.





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/xuegqP8.png



It was way easy as I already learned little bit linux by breaking things all the time 
Now signed up for MIT 6.00.1x


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2015)

*www.edx.org/course/introduction-linux-linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-2


Same course started.


----------

